# The Gaming Thread!



## iasimp1997 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey everyone!
I'm not sure about anyone else, but I've recently been putting gaming ahead of cubing (slightly!). But I have been improving a LOT on 4x4 (2.30-1.20s)
I'm level 35 in Modern Warfare 2 (no prestige). I use the M4A1 with Thermal or ACOG scope.
Anyway, this is just a thread to post ANYthing on gaming!

Please post your Steam IDs here for Modern Warfare 2 (PC) and I'll be glad to play a game with you sometime!

SORRY! I know this is a SpeedCubing site! I just felt like this .


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 8, 2010)

My PSN is Tokehog. Any one getting FF XIV online? I most likely am and I'd like some friendly wars 

FFXIII is out in 0 days, 8hrs, 20min and 24 sec. I've been doing this heaps.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> My PSN is Tokehog. Any one getting FF XIV online? I most likely am and I'd like some friendly wars
> 
> FFXIII is out in 0 days, 8hrs, 20min and 24 sec. I've been doing this heaps.



PS3 or PSP?


----------



## Muesli (Mar 8, 2010)

Xbox Live gamertag = *Unholy Haddock*. I don't have gold right now, but might do in the future.


----------



## Tarik220 (Mar 8, 2010)

Xbox live = A Crazy Ninja55. I just made it so I don't have a very high gamerscore. I'm level 30 on COD 4 and my MW2 is coming tommorow  Feel free to add me

My MW2 Class:
UMP.45 w/ Silencer
Any secondary
Scavenger (pro)
Cold blooded (pro)
Ninja (pro)

I call this my ninja class. Never failed me yet


----------



## Tarik220 (Mar 8, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Xbox Live gamertag = *Unholy Haddock*. I don't have gold right now, but might do in the future.



I swear you get a one month free trial of gold ?


----------



## Forte (Mar 8, 2010)

I play Rock Band at my friend's house


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Forte said:


> I play Rock Band at my friend's house



RockBand FTW.
My rents decided im not allowed to have interwebz on my ps3 because of stuff my brother was doing on it....

anyway. I play smash bros. brawl every now and then. If anyone wants to put their friend code id be glad to play them. Ill find mine later my wiis not here right now :/


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 8, 2010)

Tarik220 said:


> Xbox live = A Crazy Ninja55. I just made it so I don't have a very high gamerscore. I'm level 30 on COD 4 and my MW2 is coming tommorow  Feel free to add me
> 
> My MW2 Class:
> UMP.45 w/ Silencer
> ...



Wow, cool. But why the UMP .45? I personally think the M4A1 with thermal or ACOG scope is better.
Actually, UMP is pretty good with Stopping Power.


----------



## HumungousLake (Mar 8, 2010)

i am 4th prestige level 51. My gamertag is HumungousLake. I have been playing the call of duty series for a while. I would suggest trying a lot of different guns. Different guns and perks are more useful on certain maps. Also I would never use stopping power on an smg it will have a very little effect on it


----------



## Tarik220 (Mar 8, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Tarik220 said:
> 
> 
> > Xbox live = A Crazy Ninja55. I just made it so I don't have a very high gamerscore. I'm level 30 on COD 4 and my MW2 is coming tommorow  Feel free to add me
> ...


I dont know I just like the UMP. Sometime I use the SCAR-H but as the UMP is one of the starting guns i think its great


----------



## Tarik220 (Mar 8, 2010)

Another reconendation that I found works for beginners is to use Bling and put a red dot sight and silencer. This is what my friend uses as he doesn't do too well with iron sights


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 8, 2010)

BioShock 2 anybody?


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 8, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > I play Rock Band at my friend's house
> ...



I love brawl. I have the japanese version from waaay long ago when it was released. I main Lucas, who is probably the coolest addition to the game. 



Khartaras said:


> BioShock 2 anybody?



BioShocks 1 and 2 are some of my favorite games of this generation. I bought the limited edition of 2, and I am quite impressed with the Vinyl of the music, it's pretty cool. I play on 360, and my rank isn't very high (low 20's), but it's still loads of fun. My favorite combo so far would have to be Ice Blast + Crossbow, or Lightning + Elephant gun.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 8, 2010)

psn ID: alexr1989
I play MW2
that's about it


----------



## Johan444 (Mar 8, 2010)

I wasted away four years of the prime years of my life on World of Warcraft, feels good man.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 8, 2010)

HumungousLake said:


> i am 4th prestige level 51. My gamertag is HumungousLake. I have been playing the call of duty series for a while. I would suggest trying a lot of different guns. Different guns and perks are more useful on certain maps. Also I would never use stopping power on an smg it will have a very little effect on it



Wow, nice.
Stopping Power is pretty nice on assault rifles for me, though. I friggin' love it on the M4A1.


----------



## ErikJ (Mar 8, 2010)

I have been putting gaming over cubes for the past several weeks. halo 3 to be specific. the reason I'm playing so much is because I want to fall on the right side of the skill gap when Reach comes out.

gamertag: x F equals MA x


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 8, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > I play Rock Band at my friend's house
> ...



I'll pm you with mine if you want.

I'm really out of practice and I'll probably suck though  Last time I played was at least 3 weeks ago.

Also, does anybody play Rome: Total War or Medieval: Total War? Beshtest PC War RTS/TBS games evar.


----------



## HumungousLake (Mar 8, 2010)

if you like the M4 i would suggest trying the ACR. Alsotry getting used to a silencer the uron sights aren't bad on the M4


----------



## Reptile (Mar 9, 2010)

Blackrock US Horde Lotsofdots Warlock
Frostwolf US Alliance Polkadots Warlock
WoW cubers FTW!


----------



## Spyyder (Mar 9, 2010)

I play Quake Live, DFO, SF3(ggpo), and Knight Online.

Consoles are for losers.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 9, 2010)

TF2 anyone? I don't have it, but plan on getting it soon.


----------



## vgbjason (Mar 9, 2010)

Starcraft 2 will soon become my life.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Mar 9, 2010)

I recently um....acquired GTA: Vice City for PC. It's quite honestly one of the best video games I have ever played (admittedly, I do not play too many). The missions are actually fun, unlike GTA IV. The radio stations are quite hilarious and never seem to get old.


----------



## poorshooter (Mar 9, 2010)

speaking of old games, i just got Fallout a month ago. never played any of the series before, so why not start from the very beginning?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 9, 2010)

Counter-strike, America's Army 3, Halo, MW2... all the good fps's..


----------



## Drax (Mar 9, 2010)

Dota, SSBM and some DFO


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 9, 2010)

Drax said:


> Dota, SSBM and some DFO


What about SSBB?


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 9, 2010)

New post: I just got FFXIII and, it really excedes what I was expecting. I got the collectors editions and that sorta went below my expectations, but still good no the less. Can't wait to play more of it when I can.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 9, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> TF2 anyone? I don't have it, but plan on getting it soon.



Oooh ooh ME ME! If you do get it, tell me and we'll arrange a match or 2...


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 9, 2010)

MW2 FTW! My gamertag is kgb 0ps. As I don't currently have an xbox, I just use my roommates account for online play. Currently a 1st prestige 46. 

My main class:

ACR with holographic sight
PP2000 with holo *or* FMJ
Semtex
Stun Grenades

Perks:
Scavenger Pro
Stopping Power Pro
Ninja Pro

What I'm using now till lvl 48:

Aug H Bar w/ Holo Sight and Grip
PP2000 w/ Holo and FMJ
Semtex
Stun Grenades

Perks:
Bling Pro
Stopping Power Pro
Commando Pro


Or this one just for fun =D

Riot Shield
USP .45 w/ tactical knife
Throwing Knife
Stun Grenades

Perks:
Marathon
Cold Blooded Pro
Commando Pro


----------



## tehmaxice (Mar 9, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > TF2 anyone? I don't have it, but plan on getting it soon.
> ...



It's about the only thing I play, a really fun game ^^


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 9, 2010)

Spyyder said:


> I play Quake Live
> 
> Consoles are for losers.



+1 for Quake (1, 2, 3 and Live)

and 

+1


----------



## lorki3 (Mar 9, 2010)

anyone has warhawk? and c.o.d m.w. 2


Spoiler



call of duty modern warfare 2


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 10, 2010)

Bumped cause everyone is going on the "xbox live thread" now.


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 21, 2010)

Just clocked 24 hours of FFXIII. Anyone else get that game. If so, what do you think of it?


----------



## Toad (Mar 21, 2010)

Spyyder said:


> I play Quake Live, DFO, SF3(ggpo), and Knight Online.
> 
> *Consoles are for losers. *



Truedat!!


----------



## Muesli (Mar 21, 2010)

Spyyder said:


> I play Quake Live, DFO, SF3(ggpo), and Knight Online.
> 
> Consoles are for losers.


For losers who don't want to have to update their software every year to keep up


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 22, 2010)

Just got a brand new PC. This thing is INSANE!!! well, compared to my old PC at least. I was planning on getting MW2 for it, but stumbled across* Combat Arms*. It's pretty fun I think I might just stick to that instead


----------



## Litz (Mar 22, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Just clocked 24 hours of FFXIII. Anyone else get that game. If so, what do you think of it?



It's awesome! I agree it's a bit linear and different but it's still amazing. And I really like the new combat system to be honest.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 18, 2010)

bumpity bump.

I just got Halo Reach, an xbox and live gold.

GT = jmsGears1


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 18, 2010)

The only game I play now, is Monster Hunter Tri. 
Until Monster Hunter Portable 3 comes out.


----------



## vinylen (Oct 18, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> I wasted away four years of the prime years of my life on World of Warcraft, feels good man.


----------



## theace (Oct 18, 2010)

NFS World anyone?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Oct 18, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> bumpity bump.
> 
> I just got Halo Reach, an xbox and live gold.
> 
> GT = jmsGears1


 
omgomg. Yayz. Add me: jsimp42


----------



## transontung90 (Oct 19, 2010)

anyone plants and zombies haha the game of the year ? 

i waiting for plants and zombies 2 this chirstmas
_____________
 Software Development


----------



## Lorken (Oct 19, 2010)

SC2 FTW. I'm on the sea server.


----------



## maggotcuber (Oct 19, 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 1 and 2 are the best games imo they never get old


----------



## AnthonyH (Oct 19, 2010)

I have ps3.
Anyone wanna play Bad Company 2 can private messege me. 

Bioshock is one of my fave games. And so is FEAR


----------



## Lorken (Oct 21, 2010)

Nobody has anything to say about that insult I just lay on console gamers? I love my 360 though


----------



## avgdi (Oct 21, 2010)

The Curse of Monkey Island will forever be my favorite game. XD


----------



## AnthonyH (Nov 9, 2010)

CALL OF DUTY BLACK OPS JUST RELEASED IN MY COUNTRY! WOOT!!!


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 9, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> CALL OF DUTY BLACK OPS JUST RELEASED IN MY COUNTRY! WOOT!!!



Not for macs...

I don't understand why people don't develop games for macs, they're the best computer out there...

Alienware's a close #2. too bad they run on windows...


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 10, 2010)

Urban Terror anyone?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Nov 11, 2010)

Lorken said:


> Nobody has anything to say about that insult I just lay on console gamers? I love my 360 though


 
No prob. I'm a pc guy.


----------



## KYLOL (Nov 11, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> Not for macs...
> 
> I don't understand why people don't develop games for macs, they're the best computer out there...
> 
> Alienware's a close #2. too bad they run on windows...


 
Macs were created for soccer moms and coffee shops. This is why people don't make games for them. Alienware has always been a company that sells absurdly overpriced computers. There is nothing good about this company or their computers.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 11, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> Not for macs...
> 
> I don't understand why people don't develop games for macs, they're the best computer out there...
> 
> Alienware's a close #2. too bad they run on windows...


 
They aren't gaming computers, that's why.



KYLOL said:


> Macs were created for soccer moms and coffee shops. This is why people don't make games for them. Alienware has always been a company that sells absurdly overpriced computers. There is nothing good about this company or their computers.



Wow, way to come up with some bullsh*t most likely without even trying to use a Mac or Alienware for over ten minutes. Trooooooooooooollllllllllll.


----------



## EVH (Nov 11, 2010)

:fp

Macs aren't gaming computers. They most certainly are not the best computers either, (why does apple run their website with Linux).

On Topic:
Just got Black Ops, but my xbl membership is expired so I will have to play campaign by myself with out anyone to talk to.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 11, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> Not for macs...
> 
> I don't understand why people don't develop games for macs, they're the best computer out there...
> 
> Alienware's a close #2. too bad they run on windows...


 
Macs are shiny and Alienwares are glowy. That's why I buy them.


----------



## Logan (Nov 11, 2010)

My life has been taken over by minecraft and black ops.
nuff said.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 11, 2010)

Logan said:


> My life has been taken over by minecraft and black ops.
> nuff said.



I <3 minecraft.


----------



## KYLOL (Nov 11, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> They aren't gaming computers, that's why.
> 
> Wow, way to come up with some bullsh*t most likely without even trying to use a Mac or Alienware for over ten minutes. Trooooooooooooollllllllllll.




http://www.dell.com/us/p/alienware-area51-alx/pd?refid=alienware-area-51-alx
That link pretty much sums up Alienware as a company. They sell retarded computers for retarded prices.

Also, Macs were pretty much invented for simpletons. It's not really a secret, or a mean joke. It's just fact. The commercials blatantly advertise idiotic adults saying stuff like "derrrr it's so easy, i just click two buttons and I'm done".

Ashmnafa, don't make assumptions like that. It's rude.

Also, when Alienware first came into existence, their prices were even more absurd than they are today. I'm guessing you didn't have a computer when Alienware was pretty much synonymous with "Overpriced". 
Latelatelate.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 11, 2010)

So what you're saying is that you'd rather click 3 buttons then 2? Your logic is totally invalid. Macs are bad because they're simple.

Also my mac has 11 gigs of ram and two 2.66 ghz processors.


----------



## EVH (Nov 11, 2010)

As far as I know Apple doesn't make a computer with 11gb of Ram.


----------



## Truncator (Nov 11, 2010)

Minecraft <3


----------



## KYLOL (Nov 11, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> So what you're saying is that you'd rather click 3 buttons then 2? Your logic is totally invalid. Macs are bad because they're simple.
> 
> Also my mac has 11 gigs of ram and two 2.66 ghz processors.


 
You missed the entire point of my post, which I was expecting. 
The point I was making is that they have virtually nothing to advertise except for the fact that their computers are so worthless that they are immune to complexities and complications.
Also -
Why do you have 11 gigs of ram?
I can't wait to hear this response.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 11, 2010)

KYLOL said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > So what you're saying is that you'd rather click 3 buttons then 2? Your logic is totally invalid. Macs are bad because they're simple.
> ...


 
i think he put in 12 gigs there, 11 is not possible, it's not a number divisible by 2 (at least that's what i heard)

and, he have a mac pro. only those ones can support up to 12 gigs


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 11, 2010)

KYLOL said:


> You missed the entire point of my post, which I was expecting.
> The point I was making is that they have virtually nothing to advertise except for the fact that their computers are so worthless that they are immune to complexities and complications.



I was going to argue with you then I realized this is the internet and everyone and their mother has their opinion on which computer OS is better, Macs or Windows. So if you're really going to continue to bash, you must have used a mac consistently for over a year so you can see both sides of the argument. If you haven't then you're arguing with me based on other's opinions and you can stop arguing. If you have used a Mac (with OSX) for more then a year, then feel free to PM me, but there's no need to continue this argument in a thread that could have no use with what we are talking about.



KYLOL said:


> Also -
> Why do you have 11 gigs of ram?
> I can't wait to hear this response.



I do a ton of video editing... it's part of my job? Not only that but since I work at home for this I also do lots of gaming and having a good processor and plenty of ram helps a lot.

@TK421, Yes I do have 11 gigs of ram:


----------



## KYLOL (Nov 11, 2010)

O.K. Have fun playing minesweeper for the rest of your life.
Edit : Also, Whyusosrs. Your logic is just plain retarded. You're saying unless I use a garbage computer for a year, I can't know that it's garbage? If it takes you a full year to realize that a computer/OS is bad then you really don't have any clue what you're talking about. Anyone with half of a brain can read tech specs and see that it's just plain awful in every sense of the word. It was created for soccer moms, like I said before. No matter how many times you call it an "opinion", it won't make it so.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 11, 2010)

Any one remember SSX Tricky?
James Bond Nightfire?
Enter the Matrix?
Those are just some of the games I grew up with
Right now I play SC2


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 12, 2010)

KYLOL said:


> O.K. Have fun playing minesweeper for the rest of your life.
> Edit : Also, Whyusosrs. Your logic is just plain retarded. You're saying unless I use a garbage computer for a year, I can't know that it's garbage? If it takes you a full year to realize that a computer/OS is bad then you really don't have any clue what you're talking about. Anyone with half of a brain can read tech specs and see that it's just plain awful in every sense of the word. It was created for soccer moms, like I said before. No matter how many times you call it an "opinion", it won't make it so.



Tech specs say absolutely nothing about the OS itself.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 12, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Any one remember SSX Tricky?
> James Bond Nightfire?
> Enter the Matrix?
> Those are just some of the *games I grew up with*
> Right now I play SC2


 
Wow, you grew up with those games?! Man, I feel incredibly old... I grew up with Super Mario, Zelda, Shining Force, Sonic, Megaman, Battle Toads, Metroid...

inb4Atarigenerationfeelsold.


----------



## KYLOL (Nov 12, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Tech specs say absolutely nothing about the OS itself.


 
I can't tell if you're pretending to read my posts like a five year old who skips over complete sentences, or what.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 12, 2010)

KYLOL said:


> O.K. Have fun playing minesweeper for the rest of your life.



You do realize I can run Windows on my Mac and the games still probably run smoother then most PCs.



KYLOL said:


> Edit : Also, Whyusosrs. Your logic is just plain retarded. You're saying unless I use a garbage computer for a year, I can't know that it's garbage?



Yep. Because the first time I used a Mac I thought it was garbage. After lots of use with it, I like it much more then Windows.



KYLOL said:


> If it takes you a full year to realize that a computer/OS is bad then you really don't have any clue what you're talking about. Anyone with half of a brain can read tech specs and see that it's just plain awful in every sense of the word.



Because tech specs have so much to do with an OS? lolwut.



KYLOL said:


> It was created for soccer moms, like I said before. No matter how many times you call it an "opinion", it won't make it so.



Right. Soccer Moms. And big time movie makers who used it and Final Cut Pro on films like Toy Story 3, Cold Mountain, and my favorite TV show Leverage (just listing the ones I remember off the top of my head). If it's good enough for academy award winners, then it's good enough for me.

If you want to have a logical debate, then PM me. Not going to post in this thread anymore since it's just not nice to spam it up.


----------



## KYLOL (Nov 12, 2010)

It's tough to have a logical debate with someone who doesn't know the difference between "then" and "than", and thinks I'm talking about an OS when I am clearly not. Good luck with your movie making.


----------



## Lorken (Nov 12, 2010)

I didn't want to add to this argument, but why would you buy an apple to run windows on it? Doesn't seem very logical at all, you don't see anybody running apple on windows computers do you? There is a reason for this, and it's plain to see 

Back on topic:
I started playing Fallout: New Vegas a few days ago and it is an epic game, I never played Fallout 3 (I had recently smoked up) and I couldn't understand the character creation bit, but now that I actually played this game, it is epic. As is bioshock 1 and 2.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 12, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Wow, you grew up with those games?! Man, I feel incredibly old... I grew up with *Super Mario, Zelda, Shining Force, Sonic, Megaman, Battle Toads, Metroid...*
> 
> inb4Atarigenerationfeelsold.


 
don't forget Ace Combat 1




Lorken said:


> I didn't want to add to this argument, but *why would you buy an apple to run windows on it? *Doesn't seem very logical at all, you don't see anybody running apple on windows computers do you? There is a reason for this, and it's plain to see
> 
> Back on topic:
> I started playing Fallout: New Vegas a few days ago and it is an epic game, I never played Fallout 3 (I had recently smoked up) and I couldn't understand the character creation bit, but now that I actually played this game, it is epic. As is bioshock 1 and 2.


 
i think to play games


----------



## rubiksczar (Nov 12, 2010)

I like to play DDR:


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 12, 2010)

Well by growing up I was about maybe 13 years old when I played them


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 12, 2010)

Lorken said:


> I didn't want to add to this argument, but why would you buy an apple to run windows on it? Doesn't seem very logical at all,* you don't see anybody running apple on windows computers do you*? There is a reason for this, and it's plain to see


 
1.) Apple is the company. OS X is the operating system.

2.) Plenty of people do. My friend dual boots OS X and Windows. Maximum PC even has an article on how to build a "Hackintosh".


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 12, 2010)

I've been recently getting into minesweeper and it is quite fun. I'm not sure if it qualifies as a game though... My record on it is 8 sec. and I average 17sec. It is quite funny IMO that those times are pretty much like my cube times.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 12, 2010)

KYLOL said:


> I can't tell if you're pretending to read my posts like a five year old who skips over complete sentences, or what.


 
I just enjoy having completely stupid conversations with trolls about opinionated topics. It is very fun.


----------



## tim (Nov 12, 2010)

KYLOL said:


> Also, Macs were pretty much invented for simpletons. It's not really a secret, or a mean joke. It's just fact. The commercials blatantly advertise idiotic adults saying stuff like "derrrr it's so easy, i just click two buttons and I'm done".



So, you're saying simplicity is a bad thing?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 12, 2010)

tim said:


> So, you're saying simplicity is a bad thing?


 
I think it's excellent. My mom can finally use a computer!

Macs are simply created for a different audience. That's why gamers or enthusiasts often prefer PCs.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 12, 2010)

Black Ops. Too many nublet campers, noobtubers, and RC-XDers.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 12, 2010)

rubiksczar said:


> I like to play DDR:
> <video>



Nice avatar. Also, minecraft is fun.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 15, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Lorken (Nov 15, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> LOL


 
I tried that as soon as I watched your link. 

Also, my statement above was pretty stupid, I apologize, what I meant to say was that if you want to play games, why would you buy an OSX computer that requires you to emulate or at least install some version of windows to do what you want?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 15, 2010)

Nazi Zombies anyone? I'm trying to decide whether or not to go and get Black Ops purely for Zombies but Der Riese was so good I doubt they'll improve upon.
I had a single go split screen with a noob on the 2 maps but that really wasn't enough to scale how good they were.
Any 1st hand experience would be appreciated.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Nov 28, 2010)

Black Ops.
Feel free to add me if you want, and we can play sometime. Please include a very loving message explaining who you are or I'm ignoring it :3
Gamertag: Idi0syncr4t1c
Online friday nights and weekends.

Edit: Just shut my Xbox off for a while due to me almost getting a gunship and accidentally barrel rolling out a window, therefore killing myself. So just add me, but I probably won't be on tonight.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 26, 2010)

GOT A 360 TODAY

ALSO URBAN TERROR 4.2 ALPHA 0.1 CAME OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!(A MILLION EXCLAMATION POINTS) http://www.urbanterror.info/news/texts/296/

I'M SHOUTING RIGHT NOW AND I CAN'T STOP.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 26, 2011)

I actually just started playing Team Fortress 2. 

I played it on my friend's 360, and I thought it was horrible and stupid. Too fast and cartoonish, and I was used to CoD. 
Now that it's free, I decided to see if my new laptop could run it (I'm not buying ANYTHING to make games run on it better). Turns out, it works very well. I keep it on lower settings, so I get great framerates, though.

And now, it's been about 1-2 weeks of me being addicted to Team Fortress 2. Never thought it would happen.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 26, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I actually just started playing Team Fortress 2.
> 
> I played it on my friend's 360, and I thought it was horrible and stupid. Too fast and cartoonish, and I was used to CoD.
> Now that it's free, I decided to see if my new laptop could run it (I'm not buying ANYTHING to make games run on it better). Turns out, it works very well. I keep it on lower settings, so I get great framerates, though.
> ...


 
Yeah, the PC version of TF2 is much better than the xbox one. What's your fav. class?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 26, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Yeah, the PC version of TF2 is much better than the xbox one. What's your fav. class?


 I really like using Soldier, and it's the one I have the most hours on.

After that, I have fun with being a Spy. I'm not great, but I'm slowly getting the hang of it. I do better and better each time with the Spy. But, I believe that there's a proportion between "how good of a Spy you are," and "how bad the other team is." There's some teams where you just can't get more than 1 kill per life, cause they are always spy checking.

And then Scout. I love how fast he is, and how he can leave the enemy flustered, trying to get a hit on you.

I really like being an Engineer, but only if I have a Pyro to protect me. If not, I won't even bother. That's why I usually will go Pyro, and protect Engineers, so they can get their stuff done. It's better for the team overall. That's a problem too. Not enough people play as a team.

I will only do Heavy with Medics. I'm too big and slow, making me a perfect target. Without a Medic, I'm down too quickly. If I see that we have a Heavy on our team with no Medic, I'll go Medic to help him out. Especially for King Of The Hill maps, where I can keep my whole team healthy, while defending.

How about you?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 26, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I really like using Soldier, and it's the one I have the most hours on.
> 
> After that, I have fun with being a Spy. I'm not great, but I'm slowly getting the hang of it. I do better and better each time with the Spy. But, I believe that there's a proportion between "how good of a Spy you are," and "how bad the other team is." There's some teams where you just can't get more than 1 kill per life, cause they are always spy checking.
> 
> ...


 
Mostly Sniper, but I play properly, I don't glitch or medic-hang. I just have really good aiming so I'm better as a sniper. I play Pyro alot too, thats pretty much it.Pyro is great fun


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 26, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Mostly Sniper, but I play properly, I don't glitch or medic-hang. I just have really good aiming so I'm better as a sniper. I play Pyro alot too, thats pretty much it.Pyro is great fun


 
Sniper is pretty fun, if you can do well with it, lol. Coming from CoD, Sniper is MUCH different. 
But, there are some maps where I will pull out the Sniper for a few rounds, and do really well. Other maps, though, I don't even bother, cause I know I'll be missing shots left and right.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 14, 2011)

Trying to get an achievement for views, so I'm posting this here since it's related, for anyone that actually wants to watch a quick clip of me doing a sweet backstab in TF2.

"I was doing especially crappy this round, and got dmoinated by a Heavy. So, I decided to go Spy, and take him out first thing that round, as fast as I could. I did it in style. Feel bad that I neglected all the other backstabs that I could've gotten to help my team, but all I had in my mind was revenge. In style."


----------



## KJ (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone here know the game *Sauerbraten*?


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 22, 2012)

Any cubers playing BF3? I do, but i suck


----------



## conn9 (Aug 20, 2012)

I just played Slender. NEVER PLAY SLENDER.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 21, 2012)

conn9 said:


> I just played Slender. NEVER PLAY SLENDER.



slender videos are hilarious. example:






5:35


----------



## conn9 (Aug 21, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> slender videos are hilarious. example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A grown man breaking down over a computer game? lol While scary, it's nowhere near as scary as he made it out to be.
My favourite: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXwkfSmYkf4


----------



## applemobile (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't understand why anyone would find any of those videos funny.


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 21, 2012)

FIFA 12 anyone? ^_^


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 21, 2012)

Outsmash said:


> FIFA 12 anyone? ^_^



Sometimes play it, but I mainly play driving games.


----------



## Human hybrid87 (Aug 21, 2012)

I play just about anything on x box. Mainly Coop split screen since me and my wife play together a lot but if its good enough single player (mass effect, darksiders 2, etc) I'll still check it out. 

Right now lots of mw3 waiting for black
Ops 2 borderlands 2 and halo 4.


----------



## conn9 (Aug 21, 2012)

Well generally my favourite games are Red Dead Redemption, Portal (1 + 2) and Skyrim. However, I have fond memories of playing Kirby Air Ride, Super Smash Bros Melee, Luigi's Mansion, Taz Wanted and Mario Kart: Double Dash (just to name a few!) on the Gamecube back around 2004. Oh the nostalgia...


----------

